# LMS 6750 Bigger Mini Mill



## Mike6158 (Feb 15, 2020)

I searched and I didn't see anything about the LMS 6750

I don't know enough about mills to have an opinion. The link goes to the higher priced version with a DRO


----------



## higgite (Feb 15, 2020)

The 6700 and 6750 are brand new models for LMS. They just recently got some in stock. You're not likely to find a lot of comment on them yet.

Tom


----------



## Mike6158 (Feb 15, 2020)

Yep. I just got the notice a few days ago. Is there something else to compare them to? Like something in the Precision Mathews line? I don't know anything about a mill so it doesn't do me much good to compare specifications.


----------



## ARC-170 (May 8, 2020)

What do you want to make? Do you have a budget? That bigger mill is $4000. I got my LMS3990 for $900 or so on CL. I can lift the 3990 myself (I think it weighs around 130#), the one above is 350#.

I bought an RPM indicator and DRO's and love them. Tell us more so we can help! We love spending other people's money!


----------



## Mike6158 (May 8, 2020)

ARC-170 said:


> What do you want to make? Do you have a budget? That bigger mill is $4000. I got my LMS3990 for $900 or so on CL. I can lift the 3990 myself (I think it weighs around 130#), the one above is 350#.
> 
> I bought an RPM indicator and DRO's and love them. Tell us more so we can help! We love spending other people's money!



The 6750 I asked about is $4,099.00 

Weight is important for now. That's a good point. I can (and will soon) move my mini-lathe to the state I'm working in.

What I want to make? Also a good question. I can't make anything without the tools  I want to learn to use a mill. Making something will be a part of that process.


----------

